# Butcher Age



## white eagle (Feb 8, 2007)

We have never butchered any rabbits yet so what is the best weight or age to butcher big meat rabbit?

What is the best weight an age on mixed breed rabbits too?

Did have a rabbit book on butchering but a friends son came over an must took it home with them . That really ticks me off. 

Thanks on help.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

I butcher all my rabbits the day they turn 11 weeks old. No matter the weight or breed of the rabbit. usually they weigh 4 1/2 to 5 pounds. I have a runt new zealand white I am going to butcher today that weighs only 3 1/2 pounds, but is 11 weeks old. My mini lop crosses usually weigh 4 pounds at 11 weeks.
I don't think they'll put on much more weight so in the freezer they go.


----------



## jil101ca (Jul 2, 2007)

I start anytime once they reach 3 1/2 lbs regardless of age but they are usually around 3 to 3 1/2 months. Sometimes I will let them hang around longer if I want a bigger rabbit or watching someone for a possible keeper.


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

I butcher at all ages and sizes.
If its to small for our dinner, its still food, for the dogs (except they eat them raw, whole, hide and guts included).


----------



## Pat Lamar (Jun 19, 2002)

The best age would be less than 12 weeks of age if you want nice, tender fryers. The hormones tend to kick in around 12 weeks of age and that will toughen the meat. When producing for your own table, the size can be whatever you want it to be, but if it's for the meat industry, you'll want 5 lb. rabbits (live weight). It's actually the age that matters most.

Pat Lamar
"Commercial Rabbit Industries"
http://revolution.3-cities.com/~fuzyfarm


----------



## white eagle (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for the help. We will keep watch on their weight.


----------

